# Iphone 4s V.S Galaxy s3



## DaliaJo (Nov 27, 2012)

Iphone 4s V.S Galaxy s3 
who's better to buy and please explain why

thank u


----------



## smithjames260 (Oct 25, 2012)

For me, I will go for Galaxy S3. There are lots of people using iPhone nowadays so I think it will be more unique if you wont get in the crowd.


----------



## RenateMeyer (Dec 6, 2012)

When I use Messanger the adress shows red . It use to work , but now I can send it


----------

